# What times does your party start?



## Mongo (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey. Me and a friend wanna' do some trick or treating before the party, 'cause it's tradition. The parties at hers, but we can't go do the trick or treating in her area but we can in mine. So, should we go really early (Say, 5-6pm or something?) But then.. when would the party start after? We're doing some outdoor games if the weather okay so we'll need some light. Any ideas?


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

not a chance your getting any light. It's almost pitch black here now and it's 7. By the end of oct it's dark by 6. Half 6 at the latest.

My advice would be to have the party another night like most of us do. If u don't wanna do that then well yeah set out earlier and have the party at 7 or 8 or whenever. All depends how long u wanna be trick or treating for and whenever u want it to start. But the daylight is somethig u can't help..obviously.


----------



## cortnymarie (Sep 19, 2008)

We are starting our party at 8 pm, but I plan on it going until 3 or 4 in the morning.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 21, 2007)

Due to the extended daylight saving time, we decided to have our party start at 7pm as it won't be dark until at least 6:30ish based on last year. 

We're having our party on the 1st to avoid any interference with TOTing, but will leave our haunt fully set up for the party. Starting at 7pm will allow folks to arrive when the haunt's properly lit.


----------



## senorita (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm also starting my party at 8pm and we're also planning on it going to the wee hours of the morning! But on the invitations we said people could start arriving anytime after 8pm, since Halloween in on a Friday this year some people who are working late will not be able to attend until after 10pm.


----------



## missmolyneux (Sep 25, 2008)

Mine is starting at 7.30 - my little sister's party is finishing at 6.30 so we have an hour to put out food, booze and the scarier decorations once all the kiddies have gone home.


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

7:00pm - I tired to talk the husband into 7:30pm to give me more time to get myself ready... last year a gues showed up early while I was trying to get my costume and make-up on!!!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We start ours at 8:00, but we are also doing it on the 1st, to avoid TOT interference, plus we get about 300+ trick or traeters at our yard haunt on Halloween night.

In the past, we used to always do the party on the Staurday before Halloween, which had been the night of daylight savings time ending. We would start at 8:00, party until 2:00, then play the "TIME WARP" and turn the clocks back to 1:00 and go until 2:00 again. I am not happy about the daylight savings time dates changing. We lose an hour of party time now.

Eric
________
CBF600


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

First year for our party, we started at 8pm (last year). 

We had maybe 5 guests show up between 8-9. Then everyone showed up between 9-9:30. 

Most of the invited work night shift, however and our party went until around 4am.

If we do it again, it will start at the same time. I HAVE to have some time to get stuff ready, and I want it good and dark for my graveyard to really shine!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Mine is 7:30 but it's my first year. I hope that gives me enough time to get ready after work.


----------



## cheyjilly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Party Time*

This will be our 5th Halloween party, we are in our 30's so most of our friends have children so we have started our party at 9:00~ this gives everyone time to tuck kids in for the nanny or grandparents and have time to get ready without rushing and has always worked out great for us!


----------



## HaleyMiller (Oct 10, 2006)

We start around 7 and have a scavenger hunt 8-10 with "family friendly" time then. A bit after 10 it become adults only and we go until about 2-3.


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

10pm sat 25th


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Our party starts at 8pm, as no one ever seems to show up much before then anyway even if you ask them to lol 

Last year a great deal of the people showed up at gone 9pm, so this year I'm saying that the costume competition is being judged at 9pm - so be on time if you want to win prizes!!!


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

Ours is Saturday. We generally get people turing up enmasse from about 7.30, but I don't doubt that a few friends will turn up either friday evening or in the morning to help out!


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

I just say after dark. I want to make sure I get to show off the yard, it doesn't have the same effect if it's still light out!


----------



## jesterx7 (Oct 13, 2008)

We had our party start at 9:30 last year, and that seemed a bit late for the start. This year we are starting at 8:00, and having our close friends come over a little early to help setup and eat and stuff.


----------



## Moonbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

Is 8 to late for the start of a party for people with kids? Gasp! I have already done my invites but I dont know if I am happy with the fact that I picked 8 instead of 7. Its dark here at 7 and Im afraid people with children may think thats too late. But I work at a Halloween store and plan on inviting my coworkers and the store doesnt close until 8. Sooooo. I guess I could always contact people with children and have them come at 7 and we can use 7-8 for childrens games. I dont know how easy that will be though :S


----------

